# [WIP] Pentest tools



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

My job requires me to use a whole arsenal of native Linux penetration tools. I carry a laptop running backtrack Linux, has all the tools I need, and is ready to go right out of the box.

I thought I would bring over these tools to my phone, and maybe save me some time.

The end result being an update.zip or rom security pros can flash to thier phone.
And have these utilities at there fingertips without tracking down libraries dependencies , etc.

I just started working on this today. So far I have netcat working. My main goal is metasploit and the aircrack-ng suite . As well as many others . I know some of these won't be able to be ported. We won't know till we try .

What do you guys think?

I'm also looking for users to help me get this off the ground and see how far we can get.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

Definitely interested.


----------



## ExodusMachine (Oct 3, 2011)

I came across this from Rapid7:

https://community.rapid7.com/docs/DOC-1039


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Deffo interested


----------

